# Liverwort



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I have started a small culture of Liverwort (about 100 or so) never been in a viv. Exelent growth rate. I am going to use most of them in a viv. and reculture the rest. I could culture a few hundred more in the next few months if anyone is interested? They would be about the size of a fifty cent coin. (the perfect size to place around the viv)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd be interested. Do you have any idea of the species?

Ryan


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd totally be down for some.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds great to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

How do I get on the list?


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I need to find an afordable way to ship, any ideas?


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

You could ship them substrate free in a small snack-sized ziplock bag inside an envelope...? If they are a temperate species the cold shouldnt hurt them too bad, but if they are tropical I dont know how they would do.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I would be up for trading, frogs, other plants.

I dont know what to charge for these, I havent seen them for sale anywhere. Please PM me with what you think a fair price would be.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hirts has liverwart, moss, and kyoto moss spores i just ordered 2 of each to try em all out....

http://www.hirts.com/cgi-local/catalog.cgi?cat=4,40,


----------



## grech (Sep 15, 2005)

if you were to start shipping liverworts in baggies in an envelope you would have the feds knockin on your door in no time thinking you're dealing! :lol:


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I will go to the pakage store and find a small box to ship them in. it would be best to be able to fit 6-12 in each box. Im not shure the Ziplock would work that well.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I grow them in very little substrate so they can be easly moved to the viv without a big mess of soil everywhere. also this is good for shipping pourposes (shipping cost) Im guessing I could ship 20 plants in the space a 3.5" pot takes up.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Marchantia sp.*

Is it a Marchantia sp.? I would love to have some Riccia fluitans. It will be nice when Corey's swap is up. There will be a nice venue for this type of thing. If it is anything other than the standard Marchantia polymorpha I'm willing to trade for sure. Let me know.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

It looks exactly like the photo in the previous post.
Im not shure of the exact species of Marchantia it is. I just know that Ive had good luck in growing it quickly, w/o fert or chem.


----------

